# New play gym for the rats!



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, my new cat play gym arrived for the ratties. It's a total rip-off for any cat owner, since the thing isn't even TWO FEET tall! But, it's a plus for my crew, since it's the perfect rat size  It only cost $26.98 all together with shipping, which I think is quite a steal. I just put it together, and my two cats, Nubbie and Salem, couldn't even fit in it  I'll have pictures up later once I get done cleaning of the ratties romping in it. Here's the picture from the website:


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks awesome. Is it meant for the inside of the cage or for outside in your room?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Although I could put it in the cage, it's going to be a free-range toy. If I put it in the cage, they'd probably use parts of it as a litter box  Where as outside of the cage, they're more into playing and running around.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Sounds like lots of fun! I've considered buying outside toys and climbing things for my rats, but my room is pretty cluttered already. They climb all over my bed and through my chest of drawers, and my laundry, and desk, and under my bed, and in my closet...and everywhere, haha.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

My mom makes those! They a very easy to make and usually the ones at stores are cheap. My mom makes them very nice and sturdy.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Does she sell them? I might be interested  (Even though I already have two cat play gyms now - you can never have enough!)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah she does. she's a book keeper but she does this on the side. I can ask her about it if you are interested.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Definitely! Everything would have to be scaled down a bit, to make it rat size, of course. I would love to see some pictures of her previous cat play gyms


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL. She has really only made some for our family, friends, and people who she does taxes for and such. lmao, but she was starting to set it it up, but got distracted by her normal work. Shes going start making them again though becuase she just finished the "cat room" hehe and she has to fill it with tons of kitty houses and play things. So im sure if I ask she can make a little one for ratties while shes at it. Shes believes that if something is going to be made it should be made right! Thats why she started making them herself. We used to buy the ones at the stores and they would always fall apart >.< But yeah, Ill ask her about it and if she cool with it, I can see what colors we can do and what you would like it to look like


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

yea, that's definitely very cool!

how much does she sell them for?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I cant remember! LMAO Ill have to ask, not much though. I havent lived with my mom for 2 years now so I dont really know what shes got going on in her life. >.< I MISS MY MOMMA! xD


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd love to see what your mom can do! My boyfriend has mentioned making something like that for the rats, I just have to get around to buying him the materials.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm interested, too!  Can ya get any pictures, prices, general shipping costs, etc?


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd be interested myself. I've been planning to make one for quite a while once my rattie room is finished, but I don't really have much time right now to be working on something like that. I wonder how much they'd cost to ship.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i think if she could make ones for inside cages would be really cool too. but with everyone's different set-up and all i don't know how possible that would be. mind you to see her take and ideas on it would be really cool. i recently expanded my cage and i'm still not satisfied with the floor plan i have going for it. i'd like to get something in there that's completely different from anything else that they have so far


----------

